# Underclock I7 7700HQ and Undervolt settings ?



## Hi Zakk (May 21, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Every game i play, my values are almost like this. I need to solve this problem.

*First 10 minute of game ; *
- GPU usage same,
- CPU usage same,
- CPU at 3510 MHz
- CPU temperature 90-95C !!! (only for GTA V, 80-85C other games)

*After 10 minutes ;* 
- Suddenly CPU clock speed drops around 2500-2600 MHz and temperature drops 70-75C..




Now, I applied thermal pad to the VRM's with 6W/mK and i undervolted CPU -125mV but i don't know whether my values true or not. Therefore i am sharing my Throttlestop settings.



After all of these process, my values has changed. CPU temperature decreased 77-83 C (GTA V !!) and CPU clock speed stayed constant. However if i play 40-50 minutes, it is still dropping around 2500-2600 MHz. And is there any setting that i need to change on Throttlestop ?

By the way I want to underclock my CPU 3000 MHz from 3500 MHz. Thanks to lower MHz it will work at maybe 3-5 C lower temperature. How can i do it ? I want to get away from Power Limit Throttling !! Please help 

Thank you..


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

Hi Zakk said:


> I want to underclock my CPU 3000 MHz from 3500 MHz


Just change all of the turbo ratio limits to 30 and your CPU will be limited to the 30 multiplier max (3000 MHz).

Look in the FIVR window at the monitoring table in the top right corner. Your -125 mV undervolt is showing up correctly in the Offset column so it is working as intended.

Your Intel GPU undervolt request is probably not doing anything. Usually you need to undervolt the Intel GPU and the iGPU Unslice equally or else this part of your undervolt will be ignored. Not sure if undervolting the Intel GPU is necessary. When gaming you are using the Nvidia GPU. Undervolting the iGPU might cause instability without reducing power consumption any meaningful amount.

In the Options window, check Nvidia GPU and check Add Limit Reasons to Log File. On the main screen of ThrottleStop, check the Log File option. Go play a video game for half an hour. When finished, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. You can find this file in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach it to your next post so I can have a look. Also post a screenshot of the TPL window.

I recommend using the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. You will need to first download, unzip and copy the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder before checking this option.









						12.2 KB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




A 7700HQ dropping down to 2500 MHz is not normal. Hopefully the log file can confirm if this is actually happening and why.

Edit - Most users with 7th Gen and newer CPUs enable Speed Shift Technology (SST). You can enable this in the ThrottleStop TPL window. After you do this, check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main ThrottleStop screen. Set EPP to 0 for maximum CPU performance. An EPP setting of 80 is good for all around performance and will let your CPU down clock when it is lightly loaded. This might help prevent the MHz drops that you are experiencing.


----------



## Hi Zakk (May 22, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Just change all of the turbo ratio limits to 30 and your CPU will be limited to the 30 multiplier max (3000 MHz).
> 
> Look in the FIVR window at the monitoring table in the top right corner. Your -125 mV undervolt is showing up correctly in the Offset column so it is working as intended.
> 
> ...



I am going to share screenshot what you have want. I am away from PC now. Just i wonder by the way, is disabling lock turbo power limits same thing with removing dptf?


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2020)

Hi Zakk said:


> is disabling lock turbo power limits same thing with removing dptf?


Disable Turbo Power Limits and the DPTF driver are two different things. Follow the advice I previously posted, run a log file and we will go from there. Save the DPTF driver for later.


----------

